# Noch 1 Fehler bezüglich Variable !!! Bitte um Hilfe!!!



## silvia@vogg.at (19. Mrz 2004)

Hi Leute.
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen folgendes Problem zu lösen
ich hab die Variable total und will, dass sie mir die gesamten Methodendurchläufe zählt.
sie zählt aber nur die durchläufe eines bestimmten objekts.
keine ahnung was ich falsch mache.
DANKE FÜR EURE HILFE !!!
lg, Silvia


```
class Skiathlet {
	int total = 0;
	int name;
	double zeit;
	int abfahrt = 0;
	String n;

        public String setName(String name){
		
		n=name;
		System.out.println("Name gesetzt auf " + n);
		return n;
        }


        public void abfahren(double t){

		this.zeit = t;	
		this.abfahrt ++;
		total ++;		// ! total -> wieviel Abfahrten wurden INSGESAMT schon gefahren
		
		System.out.println("Herr " + this.n + " startete als " + total + ".ter Skiathlet.");
		System.out.println("Er erreichte eine Zeit von "+ this.zeit + " Sekunden.");
		System.out.println("Es war seine " + this.abfahrt + ".te Abfahrt");

 
       }

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		Skiathlet athlet1 = new Skiathlet();
		Skiathlet athlet2 = new Skiathlet();

		athlet1.setName("Herminator");
		athlet2.setName("Steff");

		athlet1.abfahren(90);
		athlet2.abfahren(92);

		athlet2.abfahren(89);
		athlet1.abfahren(90);


	}
}
```


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (19. Mrz 2004)

Die Lösung ist vermutlich, die Variable statisch zu machen (private static int total = 0), so daß sie sich nicht mehr auf einzelne Objekte bezieht, sondern auf die Klasse.


----------



## Silvia@vogg.at (19. Mrz 2004)

Hat super geholfen !!!
(ich hab nur "static" noch eingefügt, und es hat gepasst.)
lg, Silvia


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (19. Mrz 2004)

Kein Akt.  :wink:


----------

